# GREAT Product. LEM Meat Grinder.



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd toss it out there for anyone that is needing a meat grinder.

I read, and searched, and read, and researched and read every review available, and watched video after video of all the meat grinders out there I could find, trying to find the best bang for the buck. They aren't a cheap investment after all... 


I kept coming back to LEM brand. They seemed to have the best auger and throat design, and seemed to have the best customer service available. I found reviews on obscure sites where someone had an issue, and the president of LEM replied to them on that site and made it right. Now that's service!

I broke down and bought a #8 .35hp grinder direct from their site. I had it three days later. It was a tad more expensive getting it from them, but all the other sites where I found it cheaper, people had a lot of complaints about shipping, and even getting the wrong item.

So I fired it up this morning to grind up about 11 pounds of meat... WOW.. chewed through it like a car grinder eating a bicycle.. I couldn't feed it fast enough to even get it to bog down.. .I was done in just a couple minutes.. 

The only one complain I had was to regrind it, being a #8 feed throat, it is a little harder to get reground meat fed back in... That is just strictly a size limit, and not a design issue. I couldn't justify the added expense of a #22 or even a 32 grinder that would have solved that. I'll probably not be grinding more than 30 pounds of meat or so a year... but you never know... I do know I won't need to grind whole cows or pigs.. 

You can order every single part in this machine direct from LEM. Something you can't do with some of the budget stuff. Also, the gears in this are all steel, where many others are plastic.

So, if you need a great grinder, take a hard look at LEM... Pretty impressive quality for the dollar ratio...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I recently received a catalogue that had their products in it. Very impressive.

I have never had a need for a grinder personally. I have a manual #32 from Poland (I forget the brand, but it's well known). I have never used it. I guess I need to take it to our local auction, especially during deer season.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was looking at a #32 hand grinder you can put a motor on, but it was made in China, had metal that flaked off, and the retaining ring wouldn't stay on... 

Then I got to thinking that I never did enjoy turning a grinder when I used to make cranberry sauce... so I said oh well and got an electric..


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I looked at the LEM, and Weston, and it was a toss up for me. 

I picked the Weston #22, 1.5hp. We do several pigs/yr, and one cow. It does great. Also got the cuber attachment later, for making cube steak....really handy attachment.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

I have my Dad's old Toledo. It grinds like crazy.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Be that thing will run for another 100 years. It's nice to have commercial grade stuff... Since I didn't have the time to shop for an old commercial grinder, I went with the best I could find.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My neighbor got that same Weston.. I wanted one too, but it was a few hundred more, and I just couldn't justify that for the amount of meat I'll grind in a year.. Weston was the only other brand I would have considered.


----------



## Muleman (Nov 8, 2013)

I looked at the LEM stuff and actually bought some LEM cutters for some of the older grinders I have. I buy them when I find them at antique stores and stuff. A electric one would be nice, but I have several different hand crank ones I picked up for under $20 at the local junk stores, so can not really justify buying a new one, until I wear these out! These have been around for over 50 years or so, so I am thinking probably in another 50 or 75 years when these start to show some wear, I will buy me a new electric one too!!


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Be that thing will run for another 100 years. It's nice to have commercial grade stuff... Since I didn't have the time to shop for an old commercial grinder, I went with the best I could find.


 It looks like it will do all you need it to do.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah. it should do what I need... I can't see me grinding up cows... but then again, I get into some strange situations and find I usually need more than I got..


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> Yeah. it should do what I need... I can't see me grinding up cows... but then again, I get into some strange situations and find I usually need more than I got..


 
I always double grind my sausage. First through the coarse plate, then mix in seasonings. Then I change to a fine plate and regrind the seasoned meat. With this grinder it only takes a few minutes for a load through the coarse and about double the time the second round.

I don't know if its necessary but that's how I do it. It certainly has the power to send it through the fine plate in one go but in my imagination the meat is better mixed when I do it my way.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I ran mine through the course once, then mixed in the extra stuff, and ran it through the course again to help mix the seasonings in. I'll run it through the fine plate before I go to stuff the casings.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I have been looking at getting a lem for awhile now, but the old harbor freight is still grinding.:buds: I can't believe it cause i have ran a lot of meat through it. My only complaint is it heats up if you run more than 5 lbs at a time and the plating will wears off . It's not stainless like your. :ashamed:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

The thing I was really fascinated about the LEM when looking at all the grinders is what they call their Big Bite auger... There is a point on the auger that the whole throat of the feed tube is open, so it just sucks chunks of meat out of your hand... When I was going the first grind, I never had to stuff anything down. It just sucked it all outta my hand.. I've used other grinders, and I've never seen one that fed like this one did..


----------



## saponi (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a #22 lem and have put hundreds of lbs of meat through it .Great machine Al.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yep, we have a #22 LEM and I agree, a terrific grinder.


----------

